# my old chevy



## Deleted member 83629 (Feb 23, 2013)

currently loaded down with junk and waiting for some mirrors i use it for everything here is the specs 
year--- 1975
model--C30
engine--350 LS9 4 bolt main 4bbl
trans---SM465 muncie 4 speed with compound low
rear---- 14 bolt full float with overload springs and 4:11 limited slip
bed---- 9 ft
View attachment 281004
View attachment 281005
View attachment 281006


----------



## Uncle John (Feb 24, 2013)

Good lookin' old truck.


----------



## R DeLawter (Feb 24, 2013)

Good looking and I like red trucks.

Set up nice too.


----------



## Garmins dad (Feb 25, 2013)

I love older Chevys and GMC's Nice ride..


----------



## Uncle John (Feb 26, 2013)

Garmins dad said:


> I love older Chevys and GMC's Nice ride..



And Fords And Dodges And Studebakers!............:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Goose IBEW (Mar 16, 2013)

I had a 1976 variant of that truck. 9' stake body dump. I put Flowmasters on it and everybody thought there was a new Mustang GT in town.:msp_biggrin: I made a ton of money with that truck, the thing ran like a swiss watch. 11mpg empty wasn't too bad either. I don't see too many of that vintage GM's on the road around here. The late 60's through '79 was a great vintage for trucks. Good luck with yours.


----------



## ft. churchill (Mar 30, 2013)

Your truck reminds my of mine.
1978
1/2ton
350 +.030" 4bolt main all the goodies and late model vortec heads ported of course.
4" lift w/ 33" Goodyears
4speed w/ granny tranny I wont drive a auto.
old school turbo mufflers, the flowmasters were to loud at off idle for hunting. 
big herkin' holley double pumper.


I knocked down 13 mpg @ 75mph going huntin' two years ago towing that trailer full of winter elk hunting gear on a 300 mile trip.


----------



## Walt41 (Mar 30, 2013)

Love them old Chevys, every day I walk past my H2 and Denali to get in my old 1986 K5 blazer, I just prefer those old Chevys.


----------

